# obama or that other guy



## Princess (Oct 2, 2012)

why not

so if youre american and eligible to vote, what are your plans this voting season.


----------



## Keenan (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm American, but not able to vote quite yet.

Vermin Supreme <3


----------



## Mino (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm writing in Joe Biden.


----------



## Princess (Oct 2, 2012)

Mino said:


> I'm writing in Joe Biden.



im kanadin so pls explan


----------



## Justin (Oct 2, 2012)

osama

(i'm kanadin)


----------



## Mino (Oct 2, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> im kanadin so pls explan



"Writing in Joe Biden" is slang for skipping the polls and just going to bed early.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 2, 2012)

Maybe it's just me but I'd vote for Jill Stein. She seems down to earth and we hold a lot of the same values (as far as I know). Can't stand Romney. However, who I _would _vote for doesn't matter since technically we are bipartisan (though we say we aren't) so I would vote for Obama. Let's be serious though, I probably won't be voting this year.....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 2, 2012)

ran pool


----------



## Mino (Oct 2, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> Maybe it's just me but I'd vote for Jill Stein. She seems down to earth and we hold a lot of the same values (as far as I know). Can't stand Romney. However, who I _would _vote for doesn't matter since technically we are bipartisan (though we say we aren't) so I would vote for Obama. Let's be serious though, I probably won't be voting this year.....



You and me think alike. However I definitely will be voting, even though I'd prefer to choose "none of the above" so we can get a better field of candidates.


----------



## Princess (Oct 2, 2012)

Justin said:


> osama
> 
> (i'm kanadin)



wow how dare u show support 4 someone othr than harpo.


----------



## Justin (Oct 2, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> wow how dare u show support 4 someone othr than harpo.



naw i show support 4 iggy


----------



## Princess (Oct 2, 2012)

Justin said:


> naw i show support 4 iggy


is iggy short for ignatieff because wow **** the liberals


----------



## Justin (Oct 2, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> is iggy short for ignatieff because wow **** the liberals



heh


----------



## Princess (Oct 2, 2012)

Justin said:


> heh


im ashamed


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2012)

If Mickey Mouse isn't white I have to change my vote in this poll.


----------



## Mino (Oct 2, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> If Mickey Mouse isn't white I have to change my vote in this poll.



Jeremy pretends he's not voting for Romney.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 2, 2012)

the guy's name is mitt so i'm voting for him


----------



## SockHead (Oct 2, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> the guy's name is mitt so i'm voting for him



It's actually Willard lawl


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2012)

I vote 4 obama


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2012)

Originally: Voting for Ron Paul
Want to: Vote for Gary Johnson
Settling for: Mitt Jagger Romney

I swear, the Libertarian party needs more funding. Johnson > Romney & Obama.


----------



## Caius (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay I get the name is a joke, but come on. You shouldn't really joke about things like this. One, the racism is unneeded. Two, the other guy is Mitt Romney, and he's a joke in and of itself.  

Anywho. 

Obama 100%. I was partial to Jill Stien, however there's no way she's going to win. It's not going to happen. Obama and Clinton working together is quite possibly the best thing that could happen to this country. Why? Mostly for the education reform. I adore the idea of paying back my college loans based on a percentage of what I earn annually other than having to pay back a flat amount while trying to reach for a job that, lets face it, might not happen. I like that being an educator will have so much more in the way of benefits. Honestly, I believe that it takes four years to fix the last presidents mistakes, and now Obama can actually do something for us.

Medicine? Stem cell research, Pro choice, socialized healthcare, these are all things that the country needs. The trickle down effect that has been fought for by republicans has never worked, and I'm tired of someone else being in a better spot because they were born into privilege and have the money to go to higher end schools, while the rest of us can't afford to do that. Under republican standards the lower and middle class are left behind and are meant to stay there. With a democratic outlook, the rest of us have a chance to actually amount to something someday. That's how the country should be run, with the ability for everyone to have a chance to begin with.

Of course, yes most of these things look like communism which has been pretty much agreed on: It looks good on paper, but it doesn't work. While some people see a socialistic government as communism, with specific changes the entire system can work to the nations advantage.

At the moment, we need more young people in schools, and more people gaining jobs so that we can pay back the nations debt. The american dollar isn't worth what it needs to be, and under obama's plans, we actually can earn back enough by getting people in schools and on from that, into better jobs so that the taxes we pay will amount to more, which will in turn help  the country. But, you might say, if we're paying more taxes how are we going to live? A percentage that is not equal for everyone, based on your yearly needs, and your lifestyle will allow you to live comfortably, it will allow you to get what you need, and in turn you can help EVERYONE and not just yourself. America is rather dumb when it comes to the belief that the individual isn't just as much at fault for debt, because it's been that privileged living that got us here to begin with.

Now, onto other reasons. I will NEVER vote for someone that shares Bush's beliefs on prisons, or national security. Obama has been closing down prisons for terrorist threats lately, and do you know what they found there? People are STILL being water-boarded over possibilities rather than proof. This war crap needs to stop, and for that to happen America needs a likable president that most country leaders get along with. I'd say Obama fills those shoes well.

Blah blah blah obama 2012


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> Now, onto other reasons. I will NEVER vote for someone that shares Bush's beliefs on prisons, or national security. Obama has been closing down prisons for terrorist threats lately, and do you know what they found there? People are STILL being water-boarded over possibilities rather than proof. This war crap needs to stop, and for that to happen America needs a likable president that most country leaders get along with. I'd say Obama fills those shoes well.



Couldn't agree more regarding this.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll never support Obama. 
Sorry haha. He still needs to fix what Bush screwed up. If he couldn't do that in the first four, how will he do it in the last four?  He spent the first few years trying to pass his ridiculous healthcare bill that a lot of people just didn't want. I don't get it. It seems to me people are kind of ignoring the fact that the economy has only gotten worse so far. Don't get me wrong, I don't like Romney, either. The five main companies that support him are the five that are responsible for the housing crisis and the bad loans crap. Neither candidates are good, IMO. If this is the best that America has to offer, then I'm giving up hope in America. I don't get your point on how the Republican Party is against the middle class and lower class people having a chance considering they're all for small and privatized businesses... Unless you mean Romney specifically, but he's just a spoiled child. I was unaware people still actually defended Obama. No offense at all but I really think America could do better. Way better. On the topic of the water-boarding thing, Gitmo should have been shut down years ago. It's completely against the Geneva convention. If we want countries to start taking it seriously, we can't turn a blind eye to what we, ourselves, are doing.


----------



## Caius (Oct 3, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> I'll never support Obama.
> Sorry haha. He still needs to fix what Bush screwed up. If he couldn't do that in the first four, how will he do it in the last four?  He spent the first few years trying to pass his ridiculous healthcare bill that a lot of people just didn't want. I don't get it. It seems to me people are kind of ignoring the fact that the economy has only gotten worse so far. Don't get me wrong, I don't like Romney, either. The five main companies that support him are the five that are responsible for the housing crisis and the bad loans crap. Neither candidates are good, IMO. If this is the best that America has to offer, then I'm giving up hope in America. I don't get your point on how the Republican Party is against the middle class and lower class people having a chance considering they're all for small and privatized businesses... Unless you mean Romney specifically, but he's just a spoiled child. I was unaware people still actually defended Obama. No offense at all but I really think America could do better. Way better. On the topic of the water-boarding thing, Gitmo should have been shut down years ago. It's completely against the Geneva convention. If we want countries to start taking it seriously, we can't turn a blind eye to what we, ourselves, are doing.



It's not ONLY Guantanamo Bay though. There are a ton of those prisons everywhere in the world.

The republican class mostly works with the trickle down effect, which as a lower class citizen I can vouch for it doesn't work. And no president has ever been able to fix what the previous president did in just four years. The houses have been fighting Obama every step of the way to undo problems that Bush started just because of petty reasons. 

As far as the healthcare bill goes, besides my extremely right-wing family, everyone I've talked to is for it. Do you know how many people have already benefited from his healthcare policy? My boyfriend has a pre-existing condition, and could never afford to get help with it. One day he'll be blind. It's not a speculation, it's a fact. Because of the reform he's been able to see someone at an affordable rate that he can work with, so that maybe he can prolong how long he has. As for me, I'm in the hospital once a year. Do you know how much that costs? I'm constantly sick and need that healthcare. I would have been dead had it not gone through.

Then there's the fact parents can claim their children up until the age of 25 on their own medical insurance via work. (United, etc) As a student that lives away from my family, if something happens I'm not completely screwed. There's no reason I should have to pay for medical insurance via student loan money.

It's not the fact people are ignoring the economy at the moment. The plan put into place isn't a fast plan, it's a slow effect that will in time work. Look at it this way, when you build a house you have to start with the planning, it has to be exact and that takes time. Then you build the foundation. It doesn't look like much, but it's there, and it's sturdy, and it will hold everything up. It's the same way with the economy. There's a foundation being built that won't crumble, so that we don't end up in the same situation again. 

Here's another simile that a friend and I discussed a while ago. 

Fable 3, you play as a tyrant, or someone the people love. As the tyrant, you have to make sacrifices that the people will abhor you for, which will lead to prosperity in the end. If you go as a savior, then the people love you, but in turn you can't earn all that money quickly. While it's possible to save everyone, and make all your objectives without hurting the people, you have to put extra effort in other places that may be slower to show, but work in the long run. It's kind of the same thing and I love using videogame metaphors.


----------



## Mino (Oct 3, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> He spent the first few years trying to pass his ridiculous healthcare bill that a lot of people just didn't want.



Oh please. I can guarantee you the people who are for those reforms greatly outnumber those against. The difference just comes from the vocality of the two groups.

47 million uninsured, for whatever reason, is a pretty shameful thing for a country of our wealth and status.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 3, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> Okay I get the name is a joke, but come on. You shouldn't really joke about things like this. One, the racism is unneeded. Two, the other guy is Mitt Romney, and he's a joke in and of itself.
> 
> Anywho.
> 
> ...



I would have voted to Jill Stein but like you said, there is no way that's going to happen. You make some very good points and I pretty much agree with you 100%. Speaking of education, my state rep is trying to cut out schools money for education (our schools are already really terribly funded) and trying to stop people in my state from receiving FAFSA for college! (Free money based on your income for those of you who don't know). FAFSA is the only reason I can go to college. I can't and NEVER will be able to pay for college without it and I will be so upset if he get's in and passes this ****. Only the rich should go to school in his eyes.

Whos watching the debate tonight?


----------



## rafren (Oct 3, 2012)

tl:dr, they all suck

lets vote for obama cause he wears crocs


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 3, 2012)

Voting for Obama. :>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2012)

I mean don't get me wrong, by no means am I republican. I have an extreme distaste for both parties and the way they hope to run the country.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 3, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> I mean don't get me wrong, by no means am I republican. I have an extreme distaste for both parties and the way they hope to run the country.



Yeah **** anyone who has opinions.

The debate tonight will be actually fun to watch. I can already see Mitt ****ing up.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 3, 2012)

**** voting, lets get drunk and eat chicken fingers


----------



## Princess (Oct 3, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> Okay I get the name is a joke, but come on. You shouldn't really joke about things like this. One, the racism is unneeded. Two, the other guy is Mitt Romney, and he's a joke in and of itself.


This thread wasn't meant to be taken seriously, and second it was not my intention to offend anyone. If you were offended, then I am deeply sorry.




> Medicine? Stem cell research, Pro choice, socialized healthcare, these are all things that the country needs. The trickle down effect that has been fought for by republicans has never worked, and I'm tired of someone else being in a better spot because they were born into privilege and have the money to go to higher end schools, while the rest of us can't afford to do that. Under republican standards the lower and middle class are left behind and are meant to stay there. With a democratic outlook, the rest of us have a chance to actually amount to something someday. That's how the country should be run, with the ability for everyone to have a chance to begin with.


Agreed, agreed, and agreed. 





> America is rather dumb when it comes to the belief that the individual isn't just as much at fault for debt, because it's been that privileged living that got us here to begin with.


100 % agree.



> Now, onto other reasons. I will NEVER vote for someone that shares Bush's beliefs on prisons, or national security. Obama has been closing down prisons for terrorist threats lately, and do you know what they found there? People are STILL being water-boarded over possibilities rather than proof. This war crap needs to stop, and for that to happen America needs a likable president that most country leaders get along with. I'd say Obama fills those shoes well.



Again, I agree. However, Obama fills those shoes well? That's where I disagree with you. These wars aren't going to end anytime soon, unless the government's imperialistic thirsts don't come to an end. Sure Obama took out troops in Iraq, but then he sent in over 5000 contractors. Not to mention the amount of drones which are about to be sent to the middle east. It's pretty evident that Obama has the same imperialistic goals as past presidents. 
Staying in Afghanistan to fight terrorism? Yeahokay. Enormous amounts of lithium was found in Afghanistan.
Besides, terrorism means to spread your political beliefs through the means of terror. Isn't that what the United States has been doing for years?



EDIT: 






			
				Psychonaut said:
			
		

> **** voting, lets get drunk and eat chicken fingers


I second this.


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2012)

Psychonaut said:


> **** voting, lets get drunk and eat chicken fingers



I like this man.


----------



## Caius (Oct 3, 2012)

> Again, I agree. However, Obama fills those shoes well? That's where I disagree with you. These wars aren't going to end anytime soon, unless the government's imperialistic thirsts don't come to an end. Sure Obama took out troops in Iraq, but then he sent in over 5000 contractors. Not to mention the amount of drones which are about to be sent to the middle east. It's pretty evident that Obama has the same imperialistic goals as past presidents.
> Staying in Afghanistan to fight terrorism? Yeahokay. Enormous amounts of lithium was found in Afghanistan.
> Besides, terrorism means to spread your political beliefs through the means of terror. Isn't that what the United States has been doing for years?



It's not only about that. I was more talking about likability. Look at what everyone else says about him from other places in the world. Surely you've noticed everyone likes him? That keeps the peace just as well as offering money to other countries.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 3, 2012)

One thing that baffles me is that people blame only Obama for everything. It's not like he's the supreme ruler of the United States. No president is. There is a partnership (or lack thereof) between him and the senate/house. Whatever he says the senate can deny, whatever the senate says he can deny. When they don't work together (like in the last 4 years) nothing gets done. It won't change just by one guy coming into office, it really matters when he is in agreement with the house/senate.


----------



## Princess (Oct 3, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> It's not only about that. I was more talking about likability. Look at what everyone else says about him from other places in the world. Surely you've noticed everyone likes him? That keeps the peace just as well as offering money to other countries.


He's charismatic sure. But his policies like able? eh............


----------



## Caius (Oct 3, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> He's charismatic sure. But his policies like able? eh............



Again I meant him as a person. It's more important than you think.


----------



## Princess (Oct 3, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> One thing that baffles me is that people blame only Obama for everything. It's not like he's the supreme ruler of the United States. No president is. There is a partnership (or lack thereof) between him and the senate/house. Whatever he says the senate can deny, whatever the senate says he can deny. When they don't work together (like in the last 4 years) nothing gets done. It won't change just by one guy coming into office, it really matters when he is in agreement with the house/senate.


It baffles me too, people seem to forget what a ****hole America was after Bush left. However, I don't think it's proper to give him so much credit either. What the **** was that peace prize for?


----------



## Princess (Oct 3, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> Again I meant him as a person. It's more important than you think.


Are you saying his charisma is enough to ignore the fact that he's implicating imperialism?


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (Oct 3, 2012)

Who is Obama?


----------



## Princess (Oct 3, 2012)

MisterNeedleMouse said:


> Who is Obama?


No brits allowed


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (Oct 3, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> No brits allowed



Gosh, how racist. Thank goodness this Obama fellow isn't as awful as you, otherwise your country would be in shambles.


----------



## Princess (Oct 3, 2012)

MisterNeedleMouse said:


> Gosh, how racist. Thank goodness this Obama fellow isn't as awful as you, otherwise your country would be in shambles.


Check your privilege Matt


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (Oct 3, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> Check your privilege Matt



Which one? I am told I have many.


----------



## Princess (Oct 3, 2012)

MisterNeedleMouse said:


> Which one? I am told I have many.


（￣□￣；）


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 3, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> One thing that baffles me is that people blame only Obama for everything. It's not like he's the supreme ruler of the United States. No president is. There is a partnership (or lack thereof) between him and the senate/house. Whatever he says the senate can deny, whatever the senate says he can deny. When they don't work together (like in the last 4 years) nothing gets done. It won't change just by one guy coming into office, it really matters when he is in agreement with the house/senate.


The executive branch is by far the most powerful branch of government and there are virtually no checks on its power.  (These days.)


----------



## Caius (Oct 3, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> Are you saying his charisma is enough to ignore the fact that he's implicating imperialism?



Not exactly.  Charisma is important for keeping the peace with other world leaders. 

Try and look at things from the outside looking in. Someone from say-- china, doesn't know anything about our politics, policies, or what we do here in any depth as well as someone from this country does. So what makes them feel differently about our leader? The way he acts around everyone. 

No, that doesn't excuse things that are happening here, but I wouldn't exactly say he's implicating imperialism either.

Ps: My boyfriend is doing a radio show, and here he's doing a devils advocate thing. (He's not really a republican) It's very informative:
http://www.papelstaques.net/news/2012/10/audio-devils-advocate-episode-1/


----------



## Princess (Oct 3, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> No, that doesn't excuse things that are happening here, but I wouldn't exactly say he's implicating imperialism either.


How is he not?


----------



## Caius (Oct 3, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> How is he not?



Okay, what kind of imperialistic do you mean? Humanitarian? etc?


----------



## Princess (Oct 3, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> Okay, what kind of imperialistic do you mean? Humanitarian? etc?


The standard definition of imperialism is, "A policy of extending a country's power and influence through diplomacy or military force."
America has been occupying countless countries to instill their beliefs for years now.


----------



## Caius (Oct 3, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> The standard definition of imperialism is, "A policy of extending a country's power and influence through diplomacy or military force."
> America has been occupying countless countries to instill their beliefs for years now.



But how is that ONLY Obama. The thing is that War has been proven as a way for a country to earn money fast, and it was widely accepted after WW2, that doing so would be an automatic fix for the economy. We're just now learning that something like that doesn't exactly work anymore, as proven with Vietnam and the Middle East. There's also other reaspns for US involvement past imperialism. Take for instance North Korea and South Korea, which has US forces deployed on the DMZ at their request. 

Or maybe you mean Lybia? The people there were asking for help, but after something like that you have to have a cleanup, and that's the part that promotes backlash. Though, no I don't agree with the invasion of a country, I don't think that the intention is imperialism, I think that usually  the intention might be something a little more sincere but is taken the wrong way. However, when you look at the Iraq War, which is still a pile of nonsense in my books, (Not started by obama might I add) you're going to find that yes, THAT was an imperialistic move.

Honestly I'm not concerned with Obama being imperialistic. i don't see it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2012)

It was imperialist after a few years. Originally, it was an actual act or retaliation. Think about it. Almost everyone was for the war in Iraq after 9/11. However, I agree that it should not have lasted that long. Imperialism is when you take over a country. From what is universally understood, the US hasn't tried taking over another country in a while.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 4, 2012)

Don't debate me you'll lose


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2012)

I forgot. 
You're the Master Debator!


----------



## Trakker (Oct 4, 2012)

Pine-Sol lady fo sho


----------



## Mino (Oct 4, 2012)

This is the first time I've seen Pally take a thing seriously, ever.

So sexy.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 4, 2012)

Mino said:


> This is the first time I've seen Pally take a thing seriously, ever.



It's definitely a rare occurrence.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 4, 2012)

I dunno about you guys, but I'm finding it very nervewracking that we have an extreme lack of flying cars.
Twelve years ago, I thought we'd have that down at this point.


----------



## rafren (Oct 4, 2012)

Watching part one of the debates on YouTube. Just want to say that damn, Romney's butting in is really really annoying and unprofessional.


----------



## Princess (Oct 4, 2012)

Mino said:


> This is the first time I've seen Pally take a thing seriously, ever.
> 
> So sexy.


I respect ZR enough to have a normal conversation with her.
im naut ilitr8 i swar

Anyway ZR I'll respond later hurr durr midterm I got to study for.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## SockHead (Oct 4, 2012)

Mino said:


> So sexy.



yeah


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 4, 2012)

Although I'm not American, or eligible to vote, I would like to see Obama as President again. Let's be honest, he's the first black President America has ever had. People were weeping with joy in the streets when he was elected.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Although I'm not American, or eligible to vote, I would like to see Obama as President again. Let's be honest, he's the first black President America has ever had. People were weeping with joy in the streets when he was elected.


That is so no reason to elect the man. Racism has no place in this country. Who cares if he's black, or yellow, or pink with blue polka dots? By now, you'd think America would have moved past sexism and racism.


----------



## Mino (Oct 4, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> That is so no reason to elect the man. Racism has no place in this country. Who cares if he's black, or yellow, or pink with blue polka dots? By now, you'd think America would have moved past sexism and racism.



Are you accusing him of racism? Like, i'm really asking.... Because I have no idea what you're trying to say.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 4, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> That is so no reason to elect the man. Racism has no place in this country. Who cares if he's black, or yellow, or pink with blue polka dots? By now, you'd think America would have moved past sexism and racism.



I'd vote for the pink polka dotted just because


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2012)

Mino said:


> Are you accusing him of racism? Like, i'm really asking.... Because I have no idea what you're trying to say.


I'm saying that "because Obama was the first black president" shouldn't have any bearing on whether or not he gets reelected.


----------



## Mino (Oct 4, 2012)

SockHead said:


> I'd vote for the pink polka dotted just because





Spoiler: Spoyler


----------



## Mino (Oct 4, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> I'm saying that "because Obama was the first black president" shouldn't have any bearing on whether or not he gets reelected.



Then what's racism got to do-

got to do with it?


----------



## SockHead (Oct 4, 2012)

Mino said:


> Spoiler: Spoyler



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 4, 2012)

I think Obama is doing ok for what he started with.  At the very least I think he handles things abroad very well, tries his best not to rile people up in negative ways, and supports research into alternative energy in a way I prefer.

My number one biggest problem with Romney is that he kind flat our lies... a lot.  I know Obama isn't a saint of honesty either, but he doesn't go around claiming one thing one day and a different thin the next denying ever said anything else.  Romney just seems soooo disingenuous.

Also.... 

Mit Mi Mi Mit


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2012)

Mino said:


> Then what's racism got to do-
> 
> got to do with it?


Voting on someone because they're black is racism. (I couldn't think of a clever quip/song reply.)

GARY JOHNSON 2012!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 4, 2012)

Relevant post.



Spoiler


----------



## Princess (Oct 4, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> But how is that ONLY Obama. The thing is that War has been proven as a way for a country to earn money fast, and it was widely accepted after WW2, that doing so would be an automatic fix for the economy. We're just now learning that something like that doesn't exactly work anymore, as proven with Vietnam and the Middle East. There's also other reaspns for US involvement past imperialism. Take for instance North Korea and South Korea, which has US forces deployed on the DMZ at their request.
> 
> Or maybe you mean Lybia? The people there were asking for help, but after something like that you have to have a cleanup, and that's the part that promotes backlash. Though, no I don't agree with the invasion of a country, I don't think that the intention is imperialism, I think that usually  the intention might be something a little more sincere but is taken the wrong way. However, when you look at the Iraq War, which is still a pile of nonsense in my books, (Not started by obama might I add) you're going to find that yes, THAT was an imperialistic move.
> 
> Honestly I'm not concerned with Obama being imperialistic. i don't see it.



I never said it was ONLY Obama, I said he was continuing on with America's imperialistic thirsts.

Also



			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It was imperialist after a few years. Originally, it was an actual act or retaliation. Think about it. Almost everyone was for the war in Iraq after 9/11. However, I agree that it should not have lasted that long. Imperialism is when you take over a country. From what is universally understood, the US hasn't tried taking over another country in a while.



Act of retaliation? I find that hard to believe after the Northwood documents were released..
And Imperialism doesn't always include flat out taking over a country..........


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> I never said it was ONLY Obama, I said he was continuing on with America's imperialistic thirsts.
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


Granted, the wars should have stopped after a few years. But being like "lol why did American go to Iraq to hunt Al-Qaeda? It was only millions of American deaths and a big hit to the global economy." The retaliation to 9/11 was every bit justified.

Also: 
im?pe?ri?al?ism   [im-peer-ee-uh-liz-uhm]
noun
1.
the policy of extending the rule or authority of an empire or nation over foreign countries, or of acquiring and holding colonies and dependencies.
2.
advocacy of imperial interests.
3.
an imperial system of government.
4.
imperial government.
5.
British . the policy of so uniting the separate parts of an empire with separate governments as to secure for certain purposes a single state.


----------



## Princess (Oct 4, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Granted, the wars should have stopped after a few years. But being like "lol why did American go to Iraq to hunt Al-Qaeda? It was only millions of American deaths and a big hit to the global economy." The retaliation to 9/11 was every bit justified.
> 
> Also:
> im?pe?ri?al?ism   [im-peer-ee-uh-liz-uhm]
> ...


Wow you just completely ignored what I said and posted a definition.
How mature of you.

"1.
the policy of extending the rule or authority of an empire or nation over foreign countries, or of acquiring and holding colonies and dependencies."
Note the OR.

Pretty sure going to different countries to put in democracy and FREEDUM *is* extending their influence or power. Which is imperial interests. hurr durr

EDIT: Again, retaliation???? Why are you ignoring what I posted?


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 4, 2012)

Originally: Ron Paul
Now: Mitt Romney

republican


----------



## AndyB (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm not going to jump into this, however I saw something today that I felt was just strange.
Maine Republican Party Attacks Candidate for Playing World of Warcraft Article

*TL;DR*Mocking a representative for playing WoW.

Admitidly, some of the things she's been quoted as saying weren't the best of things to have said. It's her fault for putting such things online, however the means of which they've worded the article, it's very much an attack in any way they can find.

Also, Romney hates Big Bird. What's the deal yo?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2012)

Romney wants to cut spending towards PBS. Afterwards, he said he likes PBS and he likes Big Bird, but he wants to cut down on its funding.


----------



## Princess (Oct 4, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Romney wants to cut spending towards PBS. Afterwards, he said he likes PBS and he likes Big Bird, but he wants to cut down on its funding.


Thanks for responding! Great debate really!

Your responses were so thought provoking, bravo!


----------



## Mino (Oct 4, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Voting on someone because they're black is racism. (I couldn't think of a clever quip/song reply.)
> 
> GARY JOHNSON 2012!



*rac•ism* |ˈrāˌsizəm|
noun
the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, esp. so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.
• prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on such a belief : _a program to combat racism._​
Yawn!


----------



## Princess (Oct 4, 2012)

Mino said:


> *rac•ism* |ˈrāˌsizəm|
> noun
> the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, esp. so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.
> • prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on such a belief : _a program to combat racism._​
> Yawn!


That post was so sexy.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 4, 2012)

I really wish there was an autoplay feature.


----------



## Princess (Oct 4, 2012)

Prof Gallows wins. Everyone go home.


----------



## Justin (Oct 4, 2012)

gotta love politics on TBT


----------



## SockHead (Oct 4, 2012)

pallys gay and has a crush on baconboy

and barack obama doesn't care about white people


----------



## Mino (Oct 4, 2012)

SockHead said:


> pallys gay and has a crush on baconboy





Spoiler: Oh






Spoiler: my






Spoiler: God,






Spoiler: so






Spoiler: rude.



Hue.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 4, 2012)

I was disappointed in the debate last night because Obama didn't really tell all of his main points, like Woman's rights, etc. But anyways, voting for Obama, I don't think Romney is doing the right thing.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 4, 2012)

bill clinton pls


----------



## Jake (Oct 4, 2012)

julia gillard should win


----------



## Caius (Oct 5, 2012)

Trundle said:


> bill clinton pls



This, actually.

I wasn't that fond of Bill when he was in office, but he did wonders for the economy and the man definitely knows what he's doing from a money standpoint. I think the most comfortable time of my life was when Bill was in office, and maybe a year or so into Bush's campaign. After that everything just hit the wall. I think it's pretty widely accepted that Bush was a terrible president at this point.

The fact that Bill Clinton is behind Obama in this election, and helping him work on these reforms is major brownie points in my book. He can be involved in all of the sex scandals he wants for all I care, his policies work, and I think it's really going to do wonders for the next four years if things work out in Obama's favor. (I've been looking at the numbers. Romney's not doing so well.) 

I'm with Obama because of the reform for students. I'm not even going to try and make up a story otherwise. I don't care what color he is, I don't care about his wife or family, etc etc. I care that I'm going to get out of college and be able to do something besides pay back student loans while not living out of a cardboard box. The way I see things, Romney just doesn't care about the middle or lower class, and under GWB's old standards, all students that are in school ARE the lower class. More debt than income, regardless of why means that I can't get a credit card and start raising my credit, I can't get approved for a car, I'm -screwed- in the long-run. While it's also because of the whole that is banks and big corps, I can get behind an education reform that will allow me to pay a percentage of what I earn for ten years, and then be freed of all debt. 

You know what I did when I heard about that? I started crying. I've got a chance to do something I want, and not take the highest paying job based on need. I can be a teacher if I want. Oh, that gets additional grants and help too! You want to be a teacher? They will PAY YOU to go to school and get your certificate. THAT's what matters to me in this election. Romney's response to it was ask your damn parents for money to go to school. Yeah. Like that will ever happen. My mom's got over 20k in debt, and I have more than that in debt from school. 

I still don't see the big deal about socialized medicine either. Why is it such a bad thing? Why is one person more important than anyone else to have healthcare? With socialized medicine everyone chips in for something everyone gets and has to have. There will be at least one point in your life where you'll need to see a doctor, and sometimes it won't even be on your terms. The last time I went to the emergency room, I paid 7k with health insurance out of pocket. That's a lot of money guys. Without it, it would have been quadruple the amount. So what's the problem?

As far as voting for Obama because he's black, people will do it anyway. You know what. Let's be honest here. I live in a majorly black area of Florida, and you know what the big excuse people around here can't use for being lazy is? They can't say the 'man' hates them for being black. They can't blame any of their problems on the US government because there are no black people in it. If anything it was NEEDED after all this time, because some african american people around here just don't get that it's not about color, but they sure as hell feel the need to act like it is. 

As for me? I really don't care if he's black, indian, hispanic, white, or rainbow. A guy is a guy. Who cares? 

Movin on up. This is a topic I've been meaning to hit, but I've been busy doing some research on stuff pally asks about. In the last four years have you noticed a certain tolerance for a specific community? Let's be frank. LGBT groups are ENORMOUSLY more accepted under the changes that are going on around the country. Though Gay Marriage is a state subject, it IS something being worked on around the country. Do you guys know how exciting this is? It's a start. There's tons of stuff like this that needs to be worked on, but for the first time in this country, starting with California if I'm not mistaken, homosexual couples can get married. 

One step forward, and two steps back though. Romney wants to do away with that. Hm. 

I'm literally scrolling through a list of topics about policy reform and whatnot and debating what to put in here. I'm not even going to touch Pro-life/Pro-choice. That one is a hot button issue for me.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't know if it's still Romney's slogan, but wasn't it "Keep America American"... and wasn't that the slogan used by the KKK in 1922? 
It may simply be a coincidence, but he used it several times in one of his campaign ads.


----------



## Caius (Oct 5, 2012)

AndyB said:


> I don't know if it's still Romney's slogan, but wasn't it "Keep America American"... and wasn't that the slogan used by the KKK in 1922?
> It may simply be a coincidence, but he used it several times in one of his campaign ads.



AndyB, breakin mad boundaries.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2012)

I completely agree with you on Clinton. Yea, morally, he was not the best. However, I think under him, it was one of the only other terms (I forgot who was first) where the debt was actually 0. His ideas *worked*. They did. And again, don't get me wrong, I dislike Romney just as much as anyone else. I would rather vote Ryan than Romney. Romney's business plans always favor the rich because those are his biggest supporters. Despite how "well" he did in the debate, I can't see him doing well in the eyes of the middle and lower classes.... Which are over 2/3 of the population of the country. And yea, there are people out there, honest, caring wealthy people that have made an honest living for themselves. I'm not attacking them while some people are. We can't generalize (I don't know anyone here who has) and group all Republicans together with Romney or all Democrats with Obama. Not all republicans are spoiled, rich trust fund kids that will support Romney with their dying breath.


----------



## Caius (Oct 5, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> I completely agree with you on Clinton. Yea, morally, he was not the best. However, I think under him, it was one of the only other terms (I forgot who was first) where the debt was actually 0. His ideas *worked*. They did. And again, don't get me wrong, I dislike Romney just as much as anyone else. I would rather vote Ryan than Romney. Romney's business plans always favor the rich because those are his biggest supporters. Despite how "well" he did in the debate, I can't see him doing well in the eyes of the middle and lower classes.... Which are over 2/3 of the population of the country. And yea, there are people out there, honest, caring wealthy people that have made an honest living for themselves. I'm not attacking them while some people are. We can't generalize (I don't know anyone here who has) and group all Republicans together with Romney or all Democrats with Obama. Not all republicans are spoiled, rich trust fund kids that will support Romney with their dying breath.



Of course not, but the one with the loudest voice is the one with the shrillest screech. 

I'm not too fond of Ryan either after the RNC, especially for the way he lied through his spot. But that's just me. It's politics, he's just new enough to the game to get caught.


----------



## Princess (Oct 5, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> I completely agree with you on Clinton. Yea, morally, he was not the best. However, I think under him, it was one of the only other terms (I forgot who was first) where the debt was actually 0. His ideas *worked*. They did. And again, don't get me wrong, I dislike Romney just as much as anyone else. I would rather vote Ryan than Romney. Romney's business plans always favor the rich because those are his biggest supporters. Despite how "well" he did in the debate, I can't see him doing well in the eyes of the middle and lower classes.... Which are over 2/3 of the population of the country. And yea, there are people out there, honest, caring wealthy people that have made an honest living for themselves. I'm not attacking them while some people are. We can't generalize (I don't know anyone here who has) and group all Republicans together with Romney or all Democrats with Obama. Not all republicans are spoiled, rich trust fund kids that will support Romney with their dying breath.



Stop posting in my thread if you're not going to respond/own up to your invalid arguments.


----------



## Mino (Oct 5, 2012)

AndyB said:


> I don't know if it's still Romney's slogan, but wasn't it "Keep America American"... and wasn't that the slogan used by the KKK in 1922?
> It may simply be a coincidence, but he used it several times in one of his campaign ads.



I doubt it, just on its face. There would be an absolute ****storm if that was his slogan, even if it hadn't been the KKK's.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 5, 2012)

Go lay down and count to ten. You're getting overwhelmed.


----------



## Princess (Oct 5, 2012)

AndyB said:


> Go lay down and count to ten. You're getting overwhelmed.


NO U.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> Stop posting in my thread if you're not going to respond/own up to your invalid arguments.


So what exactly am I doing? I'm wrong for agreeing with ZR? How am I not responding or owning up to my own 'invalid arguments'? I would love to hear how my arguments or even my opinions are wrong.


----------



## Princess (Oct 5, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> So what exactly am I doing? I'm wrong for agreeing with ZR? How am I not responding or owning up to my own 'invalid arguments'? I would love to hear how my arguments or even my opinions are wrong.


Chillax Alfred.

You never gave me a proper response, instead you threw a definition at me, which by the way back fired at you.
I don't even understand what point you're trying to make.
No one does.
Ever.
In any thread.
So clarify.
Yeah.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> Chillax Alfred.
> 
> You never gave me a proper response, instead you threw a definition at me, which by the way back fired at you.
> I don't even understand what point you're trying to make.
> ...


Chillax Pally.

I responded with a definition because you don't quite seem to understand what Imperialism is. Imperialism BY DEFINITION is the act of taking over another country and forcing them to conform to your system of government. And I fail to see how it backfired... Unless you mean Trevor's post about the definition of racism. Ouch. Yea, that stung deep. :| I mean it's really not that much of a novel concept. You didn't really provide a response either. You never gave me a definitive answer as to how the United States is an imperialistic country. 

And anyhow, how does that even apply to this topic? ._.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 5, 2012)

amiruka is gud cus its free and we dont speak no chinese we only speak american over hur and we can use er guns to get ridda them commies and homosexmuals


----------



## AndyB (Oct 5, 2012)

Seriously though, you wonder why we can't have debate threads/forums? 

Sure, differing opinions I get it.. but when people get all passive aggressive, it begins to get stupid.
Oh noes, they have a different opinion on a matter.. better not be friends anymore.

Deal with it.


----------



## Princess (Oct 5, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Chillax Pally.
> 
> I responded with a definition because you don't quite seem to understand what Imperialism is. Imperialism BY DEFINITION is the act of taking over another country and forcing them to conform to your system of government. And I fail to see how it backfired... Unless you mean Trevor's post about the definition of racism. Ouch. Yea, that stung deep. :| I mean it's really not that much of a novel concept. You didn't really provide a response either. You never gave me a definitive answer as to how the United States is an imperialistic country.
> 
> And anyhow, how does that even apply to this topic? ._.



Did you even read my post? I gave examples..........................................................................
And no Imperialism doesn't mean you blatantly take over a different country. Besides I said America has Imperialistic VIEWS.

Also it doesn't, this thread wasn't mean to be serious at all. 

So take a chill pill (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> Did you even read my post? I gave examples..........................................................................
> And no Imperialism doesn't mean you blatantly take over a different country. Besides I said America has Imperialistic VIEWS.
> 
> Also it doesn't, this thread wasn't mean to be serious at all.
> ...


I can't. I'm just naturally this hot. ;D


----------



## Mino (Oct 5, 2012)

AndyB said:


> Seriously though, you wonder why we can't have debate threads/forums?
> 
> Sure, differing opinions I get it.. but when people get all passive aggressive, it begins to get stupid.
> Oh noes, they have a different opinion on a matter.. better not be friends anymore.
> ...





Spoiler: .


----------



## Princess (Oct 5, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> I can't. I'm just naturally this hot. ;D


...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGGViLwHEUk


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2012)

...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4v_Nt7i474&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 5, 2012)

...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XSq0PvVxMs


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 5, 2012)

...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_rBidCkJxo&feature=player_detailpage#t=22s


----------



## Princess (Oct 5, 2012)

Go away.


----------



## Mino (Oct 5, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> I can't. I'm just naturally this hot. ;D


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 5, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> Go away.



Love you too!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2012)

Mino said:


> Spoiler


How did you get that picture of me. :C


----------



## Princess (Oct 5, 2012)

Entei Slider said:


> Love you too!


Aw sorry Entei! I probably should've added an @ in that post. It was directed at Bacon Boy not you.


----------



## Mino (Oct 5, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> How did you get that picture of me. :C



I hacked your <insert photo sharing site here>.

You take some weird self-shots.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2012)

Mino said:


> I hacked your <insert photo sharing site here>.
> 
> You take some weird self-shots.


You didn't find the <insert embarrassing photo of me>, did you? .-.


----------



## Mino (Oct 5, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> You didn't find the <insert embarrassing photo of me>, did you? .-.





Spoiler: .


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2012)

Mino said:


> Spoiler: .


The fact that you actually took the time to make this is amazing and it made me laugh. You also put one of my favorite books on there.  Although, I prefer 1984.

I am a tad bit creeped out that you actually stalked me and made that picture, though. ._.


----------



## Princess (Oct 5, 2012)

BaconBoy is gay and has a crush on Mino


Insert something about presidents not caring about a specific race here.


----------



## Mino (Oct 5, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> you actually stalked me



I outsourced that job.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2012)

Mino said:


> I outsourced that job.


To Canada?


----------



## zblueboltz (Oct 5, 2012)

Don't you guys know all the bad things Obama has done? I'm not american, I'm british but I'm heavily concerned our big brother (you) are going to vote for the wrong person...

Again.


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

zblueboltz said:


> Don't you guys know all the bad things Obama has done? I'm not american, I'm british but I'm heavily concerned our big brother (you) are going to vote for the wrong person...
> 
> Again.



Like what?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2012)

Justin said:


> Like what?


Romney. Romney would be the wrong guy.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2012)

AndyB said:


> Seriously though, you wonder why we can't have debate threads/forums?
> 
> Sure, differing opinions I get it.. but when people get all passive aggressive, it begins to get stupid.
> Oh noes, they have a different opinion on a matter.. better not be friends anymore.
> ...



Andy's right.

Screw passiveness, let's get straight down to the aggressive.

YOU'RE ALL JACKASSES


----------



## SockHead (Oct 5, 2012)

zblueboltz said:


> Don't you guys know all the bad things Obama has done? I'm not american, I'm british but I'm heavily concerned our big brother (you) are going to vote for the wrong person...
> 
> Again.



He's trying his best man c'mon


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 5, 2012)

"Do you wanna vote for this douchebag, or this *******?" 
AMERICA. LAND OF THE FREE. HOME OF THE BRAVE.


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Romney. Romney would be the wrong guy.



I was talking about:



> Don't you guys know all the bad things Obama has done?


----------



## Mino (Oct 6, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> You also put one of my favorite books on there.  Although, I prefer 1984.



I just read this part of the comment for the first time....

Comparing Atlas Shrugged to Nineteen Eighty-Four? Criminal.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 6, 2012)

Mino said:


> I just read this part of the comment for the first time....
> 
> Comparing Atlas Shrugged to Nineteen Eighty-Four? Criminal.


I personally like 1984 better. I have no idea why.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2012)

they're both pretty bad, and I'm not old enough to vote

I'm out


----------



## Jelloparty (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm voting for Obama, 4 more years of delicious milk chocolate pls


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2012)

Justin said:


> Like what?



Signed NDAA into law, renewed the PATRIOT Act, drone-bombed countries in the Middle East and killed innocent civilians, started illegal war with Libya, increased war with Afghanistan, left mercenaries in Iraq, increased national debt by trillions of dollars, increased the size of the executive branch, assassinated an American teenager while he was BBQing with two of his friends,  quadrupled warrantless wiretaps, raided legal medical marijuana dispensaries in CA, increased corporate welfare, gave himself power to shut down the internet (worse than SOPA and wasn't even voted on)... hm what else?  All of this and his most famous accomplishment is an Act that forces Americans to buy a product against their will, which is quite possibly the most Orwellian thing on this list.

Edit: And then I don't even know where to start with his cabinet members.  Tim Geithner?  Wow!  Eric Holder... probably one of the most morally bankrupt attorney generals we have ever had:  Fast and Furious operation, claiming the executive branch can go to war whenever it wants to... what???


----------



## Mino (Oct 6, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> I personally like 1984 better. I have no idea why.



....

I was not saying Atlas Shrugged was better. I was saying even putting them in the same league is embarrassing.


----------



## merinda! (Oct 7, 2012)

beyonc?


----------



## Jake (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Elliot (Oct 8, 2012)

obama has swag yo


----------



## Mino (Oct 8, 2012)

The thread that refused to die.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 8, 2012)

Mino said:


> Harry Potter and The thread that refused to die.


....


----------



## Kyle (Oct 8, 2012)

Mino said:


> The thread that refused to die.





Spoiler


----------



## Princess (Oct 9, 2012)

typical thread made by one of us
nbd


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd have to say that it can't get better than Vermin Supreme. His ideas on a pony-based economy are mind blowing in the least and he deserves serious consideration.


----------



## Dylab (Oct 10, 2012)

American but can't vote yet but obama


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 10, 2012)

You said:


> I'd have to say that it can't get better than Vermin Supreme. His ideas on a pony-based economy are mind blowing in the least and he deserves serious consideration.


Not to mention his mandatory tooth brushing laws will greatly improve our foreign policy.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 10, 2012)

bill clinton 2012.5


----------



## Overlord Gorntrex (Oct 22, 2012)

I said some other white guy because my dad really likes Rondald Regan and I wish he could be president again.


----------



## Caius (Oct 22, 2012)

Trundle said:


> bill clinton 2012.5


----------



## Mino (Oct 23, 2012)

Overlord Gorntrex said:


> I said some other white guy because my dad really likes Rondald Regan and I wish he could be president again.



 Lawl. Jeremy quit with the alt accounts silly.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 23, 2012)

What's with the leading question? And who would vote for Osama?!?!!!!! Immature Libs

Romney 2012!!!


----------



## Princess (Oct 23, 2012)

Is this guy serious or......


----------



## Mino (Oct 23, 2012)

Stop with the alts Jeremy.


----------



## Overlord Gorntrex (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't even know who Jeremy is, a prankster on this forum?


----------



## Mino (Oct 23, 2012)

Overlord Gorntrex said:


> I don't even know who Jeremy is, a prankster on this forum?



Big time prankster. He created this joke of a message board.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh my gawd


----------

